# Issues activating Sirius Traffic and Travel Link on new RNS-510 (E/F units)



## melduforx (Apr 23, 2005)

Hey all. I've been posting in another thread here that's in the Passat forum, but I thought it would be good to put a message here.

For anybody who has a new RNS-510 (E/F) that has Travel Link enabled, you likely won't be able to easily get the service activated with Sirius. Due to a mixup, the ESNs of the units are not properly associated with Traffic and Travel Link service. The tier one help will likely tell you that you need a second ESN for data services. You don't. While previous RNS-510 models (A/B/C) had two ESNS, *only one ESN is needed for this new unit (models E/F)*.

I have been through several levels of Sirius support. Tier one was useless. Two hours on the phone and they tell me my radio is broken and/or counterfeit. Tier two was more pleasant (a super nice guy who really wanted to fix the problem), but still unable to get it working. This morning I had an e-mail from the next tier of support. I called in, she recognized the issue and elevated it to the IT team. 

*They have figured out the issue and were able to add audio, traffic, and travel link to my ESN*. Because it was late in the day and the IT staff had left, they are going to push out the code to my unit in the morning. * When I confirm everything is working, the Sirius rep is going to get me instructions for all of you who are having the same problem.* I will make sure anyone who has this issue can get it resolved without 20 calls to Sirius.

Here's the other thread: 5608226-RNS-510-Firmware-Upgrade-(3-1-12)-Anyone/page5


----------



## melduforx (Apr 23, 2005)

I'll put the same post as in the other thread and keep this on up to date...

It works!

OK guys, IT officially knows of the problem AND the fix. They are looking for a system-wide fix.

I can confirm they got everything up and running for me and all the traffic and travel link data is there.

They are still figuring out the best way to get people on this thread connected to the people who can make the fix before it gets down to the tier-1 folks. I hopefully can get you all an update on that.

I went from hating the customer service at XM to loving it. They have really gone above and beyond to get everything straightened out.


----------



## melduforx (Apr 23, 2005)

OK, for the time being, if you are experiencing this issue, either post on twitter or on their Facebook page. I know it sounds a bit silly, but that is the best way to get their highest people involved.

PM me if you have any issues.


----------



## VeRmont VW (Jun 28, 2012)

so i swapped out my RNS-315 for a shinny new RNS-510 (thanks Pete) - that took like 20 minutes - THEN i called Sirius and down the rabbit hole i went..

It does help to read the posts and know what the typical response is going to be from Sirius. The rep i spoke to was actually pretty nice and knowledgeable. She knew this was not something she could do herself, there system is still not properly set up to handle these new 510's or older 510 but with software update. She elevated the situation to a TECH but since it was 8pm there was nothing we could do until today. I did also (again after talking to Peteski) post on there FACEBOOK page in hopes of getting a faster response. Ill let everybody know as soon as i get it sorted. :banghead:


----------



## VeRmont VW (Jun 28, 2012)

got my Travel Link turned on. still a pain in the arse but getting better - took 2 calls about 30 minutes each - 1 last night and 1 again this morning. 855 260 5969 is the way to go - that is advanced tech support. It does depend on WHO u get - clearly some reps have more skills than others.


----------



## KillaAirborne82 (Feb 10, 2010)

Same problem with the rebadged mopar head unit in our Routan. Same as above. One ESN and Sirius says no traffic. Called Sirius and the 3rd time was the charm. I was just unsure cause it wasn't an RNS-510 but it was a vw nav unit. Hope this helps someone.


----------

